# Going on 2 months of underweight.



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

I posted this on Aug 25th. : My boy Flint just turned a year old, and was doing really great weight-wise until just recently. I just noticed this week that his spine is very pronounced, I can count 4 vertebrae. He is quite active, and very healthy otherwise, but I just don't know what to do about his weight. I know that Vs are usually on the thin side, but this seems extreme. 

I feed him Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice dry dog food.

He gets 5-6 scoops a day. Sometimes he doesn't eat it all, though, so he'll just get the first 3 (his breakfast), which is just left down all day for him to eat if he's hungry. 

I have an appointment with the vet this week, but I was just wondering if there is something I am missing or should be doing.


- I have since moved from Italy to WA state, he has lost a bit more weight, I can see 5 vertebrae and the one closest to the middle of his back is very pronounced. His ribs stick out like crazy. His hip bones show. He will only eat one meal a day. (About 3 scoops). The vet said he is fine, and that it's normal for his breed to be thin, but had also mentioned at the beginning of his appointment that she'd never seen a Vizsla before. 

I switched him to Nutro Natural Choice High endurance food in hopes that it would help, but nothing has changed, except that he eats slightly more of this than the other kind. 

He also has a lot less energy in the house than is usual for him. He's not a couch potato, and has been acting like one for about a month now. When he's outside, he's normal, but in the house, he's asleep. 

I seem to be the only one worried about him, but I can't get it out of my head. I plan on making Satin Balls soon, but he's never had them before, so who knows...


----------



## flxstr (Nov 19, 2012)

Ours will be one in two weeks. The last month she too has been underweight. We've taken to calling her Skeletor.

Satin balls (one per day), and a dusting of pizzle powder on her dry food has worked wonders. She's starting to fill out again, which is nice.


----------



## Flint14 (Nov 1, 2012)

What is pizzle powder? 

I very much hope the Satin Balls works. Thank you for replying =)


----------

